# Regular Season Game 49: Houston Rockets vs. Cleveland Cavaliers (NBA ON TNT)



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(28-20)/(27-20)*

When/Where:
*Thursday, February 7, 8:00 p.m. ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Hughes / Newble / James / Gooden / Ilgauskas*


*Preview

Before getting some sleep on Wednesday night, Shane Battier was planning to seek some divine intervention.

He does, after all, have the unenviable task of guarding Cleveland's LeBron James on Thursday. 

"I'm rubbing my Buddha's belly and pulling out my rosary beads," Battier said. "I'm calling on all Gods."

Who could blame him?

The Rockets forward will once again be asked to slow down one of the few offensive forces in the NBA that doesn't get stopped when Houston hosts James and the Cleveland Cavaliers Thursday night at Toyota Center.

The Cavaliers All-Star forward has been tormenting defenses with his usual antics this season, leading the NBA in scoring at 30.1 points per game and racking up four triple-doubles. He single-handedly rallied the Cavs past Portland in a recent win by scoring 17 points in the fourth quarter.

That's who Battier will have to deal with on Thursday night. Not that it's anything new. The Rockets forward has been guarding the opposing team's best perimeter option throughout his NBA career, carving his own reputation as one of the game's top defenders. 

Still, Battier notes that guarding James is a special challenge.

"He poses so many problems," Battier said. "He's the most physical of the wings. Good lord, you couldn't start a few giants at linebacker as big as he is. When you combine the hand-eye coordination and the speed, it's a pretty lethal combination."

Battier is at least a solid first line of defense against James.

Despite never being named to the NBA's All-Defensive team, Battier is widely regarded as one of the game's best perimeter defenders. 

He hasn't gained that reputation by necessarily shutting down the game's elite scorers because no one in the league can do that. Rather, Battier hopes to makes things as difficult for them as humanly possible. 

With that in mind, Battier doesn't want to give anything easy to Cleveland's four-time All-Star. 

That's how Battier will grade his effectiveness on James.

"You have to try to make him take the shots that he doesn't want to take and keep him out of the paint," Battier said. "You have to keep him off the free throw line and limit his transition touches. After that, you have to hope he misses a few."

Battier plans to do some research on James before determining how to do that.

Before Thursday's game, the Rockets forward expects to review pages and pages of information on James.

He does the same thing to prepare for every player that he guards over the course of an NBA season. 

"I don't really focus on the guy I'm guarding until I get to the gym that day," Battier said. "I don't watch a lot of game film. But if you look at my locker before the game, I've got about 60 pages of scouting notes and scouting reports on the guy. If I don't do that, I feel ill-equipped to cover some of the top players like LeBron James."

Battier, though, believes his success against James will depend largely on his teammates.

"He's going to have the ball in his hands a lot," Battier said. "You have to play solid team defense because no one guy in the league can guard him. The top guys in this league -- forget about it. If someone says they can lock someone down one-on-one, they're lying to you. The guys that do that usually have pretty good help-side defense behind them. That's the key against the top guys."

Battier, of course, is well aware that all of those defensive manuvers might not mean a thing against a player of James' caliber. If that happens, Battier is just hoping a higher power is on his side. 

"I'll be going home to my rosary beads," Battier said. "Sometimes, that's all you can do."


Cavs Update: The Eastern Conference's defending champs have been one of the hottest teams in the NBA. The Cavs have won 13 of their past 16 games, picking up wins over Boston, San Antonio and the L.A. Lakers along the way. They'll have to keep up that pace without Anderson Varejao, who is expected to miss the next three weeks with an ankle sprain.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game 49: Houston Rockets vs. Cleveland Cavaliers*

They have been hot and so have we. This is going to be interesting.
To keep the pressure on the other teams we must win this game.
I hate the fact both of us have our biggest problems at the PG position.........

Battier should be on whenever LeBron is on.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game 49: Houston Rockets vs. Cleveland Cavaliers*

I got tickets for this one, can't wait to see D.Gib put on a show for the hometown crowd. It's TNT telecast, so the atmosphere should be hype! Last time I saw LBJ in Houston, he only had 19pts - Tmac stole the show with the 180 reverse layup that was crazy.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Regular Season Game 49: Houston Rockets vs. Cleveland Cavaliers*

This game is on TV in Hong Kong!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Regular Season Game 49: Houston Rockets vs. Cleveland Cavaliers*

The Cavs are like an elite East team and we have a better record and we're 9th.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Regular Season Game 49: Houston Rockets vs. Cleveland Cavaliers*

Don't worry, we are going to be in western top 8 after this game. 

GO ROCKETS!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game 49: Houston Rockets vs. Cleveland Cavaliers*

I don't care if Lebron has 40 and Daniel Gibson goes 5 for 5 from 3Land with 12 assists.

I don't care if TMac goes 6 of 25 from the field and Z out plays Yao for Yao's third straight subpar game in a row.

As long as I look up at the score board and the Rockets have won the game then it is all good. :cheers:

Big game for Yao after two bad ones, big games for Bonzi and Landry too.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game 49: Houston Rockets vs. Cleveland Cavaliers*

Let's gooo Roooockkkets. Let's blast those Cavaliers into air!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Again, McGrady has flu - February 7*

He is unlikely to play tonight.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game 49: Houston Rockets vs. Cleveland Cavaliers*

I am working im gonna miss this game 
Miss the ATL game aswell............... Down the coast for the weekend


----------



## stillfantasy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Regular Season Game 49: Houston Rockets vs. Cleveland Cavaliers*

Hopefully Yao will have a big game for Chinese New Year.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Regular Season Game 49: Houston Rockets vs. Cleveland Cavaliers*

McGrady shouldn't be playing today. He look likes he is going to pass out.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game 49: Houston Rockets vs. Cleveland Cavaliers*

McGrady looks pretty bad. I hope he feels better 2nd half. Rockets up by 1 at the half. Landry has given the team lots of energy so far.


----------



## stillfantasy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Regular Season Game 49: Houston Rockets vs. Cleveland Cavaliers*

I'm starting to see why everyone is praising Landry. I don't really like watching the Rockets play at home. It's just not easy on the eyes for me. Too dark.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This game is on TNT for everybody who forgot. (Including me)

Updated the game thread title


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game 49: Houston Rockets vs. Cleveland Cavaliers*



stillfantasy said:


> I'm starting to see why everyone is praising Landry. I don't really like watching the Rockets play at home. It's just not easy on the eyes for me. Too dark.


These last few weeks he has been showing some damn impressive development. I am really liking what I see with him.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

LEts hold the lead and stop settling for J's...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

And the regular 4th quarter collapse is underway...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

5 mins left, come on guys we need this win


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

That Big Z and Lebron screen is giving Battier the fits...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

for the love of god, make a ****ing pass


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Won the game. I was watching on TV so I didn't post.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice to see the Rockets won 5 in a row. Bonzi played pretty well off the bench. He got the most offensive rebounds for us tonight.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Team AT ratio 29/9 on 37 team FGs made
Rebounding spread was what killed the cavs 55-35 so +20 on rebounding


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow we actually look like a playoff team today, moving the ball around but I admit there was some poor shot selection but we were able to maintain Lebron James. Good Work Rockets!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good game guys. You absolutely destroyed us on the glass, and that cost us the game more than anything.

Good luck with the rest of your season.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

It was on TV? Crap, I slept in!

Another not-so-pretty win against a depleted Cavs team, but I'll take it!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> It was on TV? Crap, I slept in!
> 
> Another not-so-pretty win against a depleted Cavs team, but I'll take it!


depleted?? no gooden and varejao hardly gives them the label of being depleted as long as they have LeBron James they can beat any team in the NBA, it was quality lock down defense on everyone else that got us the win, theyd been in pretty good form since the new year, i think they had the best record and we had the second


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> depleted?? no gooden and varejao hardly gives them the label of being depleted as long as they have LeBron James they can beat any team in the NBA, it was quality lock down defense on everyone else that got us the win, theyd been in pretty good form since the new year, i think they had the best record and we had the second


No offense, but yes we were completely depleted. Not just Gooden and Varejao. We were missing *4 of our top 6 guys*. It's almost impossible to win like that. We were also missing Pavlovic (starting SG) and Gibson (best shooter on the team) got hurt, too. I'm not trying to take anything away from your win because you definitely deserved it, but yes we were depleted. We have been playing well because we weren't injured this badly. This was the first game that Gooden and Gibson missed. 

And re: Gooden and Varejao, when do you think the last time the Cleveland Cavaliers got outrebounded 55-35? We start Donyell Marshall and Ira Newble and you don't think we're depleted? Let's not kid ourselves here...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bonzi was nice off the bench, his Dunk & the fight in out section was the highlights of the night. Battier defense on LBJ was crazy & he still put up 32pts. D.Gib didn't have the type of night I expected from him, but he only took 5 shots. Tmac was looking very sluggish out there, glad he found his shooting touch to give up the lead for good. Yao did his usual, great all around win! We have togo to Clev. & do the same thing


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

With a rebounding spread like that, i am going to have to agree that missing their forwards was a big issue. But overall the Rockets were just making shots when they needed to, and passing the ball extremly well.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> With a rebounding spread like that, i am going to have to agree that missing their forwards was a big issue. But overall the Rockets were just making shots when they needed to, and passing the ball extremly well.


I was particularly impressed with Bonzi's passing last night. I didn't know he had that kind of vision.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(6, 22, 66) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">CLEVELAND CAVALIERS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1966">LeBron James</a>, SF</td><td>41</td><td>12-23</td><td>2-5</td><td>6-11</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>7</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>32</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=512">Donyell Marshall</a>, PF</td><td>24</td><td>2-7</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=362">Zydrunas Ilgauskas</a>, C</td><td>36</td><td>4-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>8</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=601">Ira Newble</a>, SF</td><td>32</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=356">Larry Hughes</a>, SG</td><td>33</td><td>6-16</td><td>0-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3006">Daniel Gibson</a>, PG</td><td>19</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2819">Dwayne Jones</a>, C</td><td>16</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=406">Damon Jones</a>, PG</td><td>23</td><td>3-7</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1858">Devin Brown</a>, SF</td><td>13</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3030">Cedric Simmons</a>, PF</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2992">Shannon Brown</a>, SG</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=796">Eric Snow</a>, PG</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>31-78</strong></td><td><strong>8-27</strong></td><td><strong>7-13</strong></td><td><strong>7</strong></td><td><strong>28</strong></td><td><strong>35</strong></td><td><strong>14</strong></td><td><strong>7</strong></td><td><strong>6</strong></td><td><strong>8</strong></td><td><strong>14</strong></td><td><strong>77</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>39.7%</strong></td><td><strong>29.6%</strong></td><td><strong>53.8%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 8 (8)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>40</td><td>6-11</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>27</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>7</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1722">Yao Ming</a>, C</td><td>39</td><td>9-19</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td>3</td><td>9</td><td>12</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>22</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=532">Tracy McGrady</a>, SG</td><td>32</td><td>3-11</td><td>1-5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>7</td><td>7</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=11">Rafer Alston</a>, PG</td><td>41</td><td>6-14</td><td>3-7</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>9</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=901">Bonzi Wells</a>, SF</td><td>30</td><td>6-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-5</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>10</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3217">Carl Landry</a>, PF</td><td>13</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td>16</td><td>1-8</td><td>1-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1051">Mike James</a>, PG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>37-85</strong></td><td><strong>8-27</strong></td><td><strong>10-15</strong></td><td><strong>17</strong></td><td><strong>38</strong></td><td><strong>55</strong></td><td><strong>29</strong></td><td><strong>3</strong></td><td><strong>5</strong></td><td><strong>9</strong></td><td><strong>12</strong></td><td><strong>92</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>43.5%</strong></td><td><strong>29.6%</strong></td><td><strong>66.7%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 10 (11)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Dan Crawford , Tommy Nunez Jr. , James Capers <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 18,402<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:11<br><p></p></div>


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Cavs were depleted, but so were we, with T-Mac sick and Head out. 

We played well, though T-Mac's shot selection left me disgusted.


----------

